# Lieutenant Kevin Mainhart



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lieutenant*
*Kevin Mainhart*
Yell County Sheriff's Department, Arkansas

End of Watch: Thursday, May 11, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* 7

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Lieutenant Kevin Mainhart was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop of a vehicle involved in a domestic disturbance.

He was responding to the domestic disturbance call when he encountered a vehicle connected to the call on Highway 27 and Slo Fork Road. During the course of the stop the subject fatally shot him. A passerby located his body and notified other deputies.

Additional units responded to the home of the original call and located two murder victims at the location. The subject was located barricaded in a nearby home and remains at large.

Lieutenant Mainhart was a U.S. Air Force veteran. He joined the Yell County Sheriff's Department after retiring from the West Memphis, Arkansas, Police Department.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Bill Gilkey
Yell County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 99
Danville, AR 72833

Phone: (479) 495-4881


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

